# Glock Model 35 pistol



## Stick Dummy (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a G-35 for home defense and work.

Does it have less recoil than say, a G-23 with 180 gr loads?

I have some issues pulling shots left handed and figure that the extra weight would make this .40 caliber more controllable, andresult in better accuracy.

thanks!


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never used one personally but from what I have read it is more accurate because of the longer barrel/frame and also has less kickback than a 22 or 23 model.


----------



## 8253 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have not shot a G35, but Glock usually produces excellent weapons.  I have a G-23 and when i first got the weapon, i was having trouble throwing shots.  I learned that with a Glock, for some reason it is easier to use the quick fire trigger by not letting all of the way out when a round is fired.  I just let out untill if feel the click, which is not very much.  I have shot several different models and i personally prefer the G 23, it is more compact and just as accurate as any other for home defense.  As far as making distance shots i dont know, but out to about 100' it is pretty accurate.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, would the 165 gr. or 180 gr. ammo be a better choice for target shooting and self defense??


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2004)

I've never handled or fired a 35 but I have shot a model 22 (full size .40) quite a bit and the recoil is nothing to worry about.  As far as ammo, for target shooting I'd probably go with the 165 gr. for higher velocity, therefore flatter trajectory.  For defense I'd go as heavy as possible for more energy and a larger wound channel but that's just me.


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 4, 2004)

180 grain .40S&W is a good choice for self-defence loadout in a G-35.  For target shooting you might want lighter, but remember "Train as you shoot" i.e. if you are used to lighter faster rounds in the gun from lots of target practice, but load out with 180 grain and then have to use it, you may die needlessly because your gun handled differently to how you expected.  Essentially, if you do use lighter rounds but want to use heavier for SD (I recommend that you do) make sure you also train to shoot with the heavier rounds.  I'd recommend you do as much practice with the heavier load as you do with the lighter, unless you compete, in which case you will likely do more with the lighter round as part of the training specifically for competition.  I guess my basic rule would be "make sure you never find yourself in a situation where the different handling surprises you".


John


----------



## TonyM. (Oct 5, 2004)

Train what you shoot is great advice. That said ,I'm not a fan of .40S&W. I think 10mm is a lot more accurate.


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 5, 2004)

Hehe!  I'm a 10mm fan as well ;¬)  However, since he(she?) is asking about a Glock 35, I answered on that basis.  10mm has a very flat trajectory, essentially a straight line at SD ranges.  Also, it is usually a heavier round at the same velocity or else a faster round at the same mass.  Either situation will tend to make it more accurate and potentially (with the right balance) more lethal as a result of better penetration and/or expansion over a .40 round.  Lots of people find 10mm guns kick a bit too much for them at the kind of power you really want to be using though, and the guns tend to be pretty big to carry around...

John


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

The ideal weapon for home defense would be a shotgun..Minimal skill required to use..Just shoulder, point and shoot..Glocks DO make some excellent weapons though..A bit expensive but worth it...


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 5, 2004)

Home Defence != Self Defence.  Which is where this started, I believe.  Aside from that, I agree mostly.  Shotguns do require some skill and practice, but they are easier to use than any pistol is ever going to be, if only because they are inherently more stable as a shooting platform and with the kind of cartridge typical for a shotgun less accuracy is required to be effective.  I first encountered shotguns when I was 8/9 - if I can use one at that age, I am sure a typical adult can manage one with minimal problems.  Biggest hassle, I would think, ignoring the fact that they can be a bit unwieldy to move around with, is that (here at least) they are legally limited on the number of rounds it is possible to fire before a reload is required.  The most allowed in the UK is 3 rounds and no (fully) automatics.  I am not sure, but it might also be the case that 'pistol grips' are forbidden as well.  Barrel length is of course regulated.

John


----------

